# Two Siemens 1PV5135-4WS14 for 1960 Cadillac



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

I have to ask why you're going through all this trouble with 134HP per motor?


----------



## convertiblehaus (9 mo ago)

remy_martian said:


> I have to ask why you're going through all this trouble with 134HP per motor?


your saying one is enough for 4500 - 5000 lb car. right! thanks for reply


----------



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

You clearly don't understand the concept behind asking a question.

It's a sentence looking for more information that the person posing it does not have, with a warning that that's all it is and that it's not stating a position, using the warning sign at its end, "?".

So, again, "why you're going through all this trouble with 134HP per motor?"


----------



## convertiblehaus (9 mo ago)

remy_martian said:


> You clearly don't understand the concept behind asking a question.
> 
> It's a sentence looking for more information that the person posing it does not have, with a warning that that's all it is and that it's not stating a position, using the warning sign at its end, "?".
> 
> So, again, "why you're going through all this trouble with 134HP per motor?"


OK! I was thinking to match HP to original 390 gas motor thanks


----------



## convertiblehaus (9 mo ago)

convertiblehaus said:


> OK! I was thinking to match HP to original 390 gas motor thanks
> [/QUOTE overkill right! haha jk ?


----------



## Muhammad Jawad (4 mo ago)

Dear Friends,
Please guide me, where I could buy the subject Siemens Motor (preferably used ones)?
Secondly what about the Controller ? Please fill me in with some details. Thanks.
Sincerely,
Muhammad Jawad


----------



## William Starck (1 mo ago)

Muhammad Jawad said:


> Dear Friends,
> Please guide me, where I could buy the subject Siemens Motor (preferably used ones)?
> Secondly what about the Controller ? Please fill me in with some details. Thanks.
> Sincerely,
> Muhammad Jawad





convertiblehaus said:


> OK! I was thinking to match HP to original 390 gas motor thanks


So Remm, you’re suggesting that there are better drive units for less money and more power than the Siemans? Such as Tesla large or small units?


----------



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

Why can't you people accept a simple question without paraphrasing or trying to guess non-existent subsequent thoughts?

A question that has not been answered yet by the OP. Once it gets answered, then take it from there.

"My late father worked for Siemens and snuck two motors out of the factory door a piece at a time in his lunchbox" changes the entire complexion of this Cadillac project:


----------

